# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Razer Aurantia - 104 phím lập trình

## thanghekhoc212

*Razer, nhà sản xuất thiết bị ngoại vi vừa tung ra bàn phím có tích hợp 104 phím có thể lập trình theo ý thích. Bên cạnh đó là khả năng lưu trữ các "profile".*



Được giới thiệu lần đầu tiên trong hội chợ China Joy 2008 vừa qua, Razer Aurantia là bàn phím mới nhất của Razer. Ngoài kiểu dáng cứng cáp, sắc xảo và rất phù hợp cho các game thủ, Razer Aurantia còn thu hút rất nhiều chú ý của khách hàng bởi khả năng lập trình 104 phím theo ý thích của chủ nhân.



​Razer Aurantia và Razer Salmosa.




Với khả năng lập trình độc lập từng phím, game thủ hoàn toàn có khả năng làm chủ các pha điều khiển nhanh, góp phần không nhỏ vào yếu tố chiến thuật. Không dừng lại đó, Razer Aurantia còn có khả năng lưu trữ lên đến 10 "profile" khác nhau, giúp game thủ có khả năng áp dụng tương đương với 10 chế độ nhớ phù hợp cho từng thể loại game.

Bảng kỹ thuật của Razer Aurantia:
104 lập trình độc lập 
3 phím chuyển nhanh: chế độ chơi game (gaming mode), chuyển "profile" (profile switching) và yên lặng (mute) 
Lưu trữ 10 "profile" khác nhau 
Miếng chống mỏi tay có thể tháo ráp 
Kích thước: 446mm (dài) x 205mm (ngang) x 29mm (cao) - Thông số khi gắn miếng chống mỏi tay.

Bên cạnh đó, khi mua bộ sản phẩm này, khách hàng còn có cơ hội sở hữu chuột chơi game được mệnh danh là "tốc độ ánh sáng" - Razer Salmosa với giá ưu đãi. Razer Salmosa được khá nhiều game thủ ưa chuộng bởi tích hợp nhiều yếu tố hấp dẫn. Như cảm biến hồng ngoại 3G đạt 1800DPI, chế độ "On-The-Fly" giúp thay đổi nhanh tốc độ của chuột...

----------

